# Civil Service List



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

Regarding the police civil service list: If a candidate has a 402B preference; does this mean he/she goes to the top of the list for each department they have chosen? Or is it just there residence town or only the department that their parent became disabled? Thanks


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I beleive its the town you reside in and maybe the other 3 you choices as well. Example your mother or father (only your parents) who is a PO in Boston gets hurt or good forbid dies. You go to the top of the list any where you reside at. Example if you reside in Braintree you should go to the top of the list there. You may even go to the top of the list in the other 3 choices you put down, but again I am not sure about that


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Brothers, Sisters, Dogs,Cats,Cousins Spouses Uncles Aunts dont count ONLY your mother or father who gets totaly disabled or killed on the job.


----------

